# My skeeter pee



## Arne (Aug 9, 2010)

You folks are going to hate me for this. Everytime I read the words my skeeter pee, the jingle from the old song my dingaling goes thru my head. Now I figured I should not be alone. You are all welcome. lol Arne.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 9, 2010)

*who can do the song...*

when i was a little bitty boy...


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 9, 2010)

I was hearin' alot
about Realemon wine,
Recipe by Lon
and it sure is fine,
Had some friends over for a bottle or 3,
Now everybody wants my Skeeter, Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Arne (Aug 9, 2010)

Hehe, told ya, now you can join me thinkin about that every time ya see My skeeter pee. lol


----------



## umbrellalady (Aug 20, 2010)

*skeeter pee*

I have to ask a very dumb question - what exactly goes into skeeter pee and why is it called that?


----------



## midwestwine (Aug 20, 2010)

Just go here and see what it is
http://www.skeeterpee.com/Skeeter_Pee/Welcome.html


----------



## umbrellalady (Aug 20, 2010)

*skeeter pee*

Thanks for the recipe and information on Skeeter Pee. Being from Manitoba, I understand why a Minnesotan would call it that. It sounds like it tastes a lot like my lemonade wine but I won't know that until I try to make a batch. I think I will give it a try next spring because I have a few cases of limeade and lemonade wines to finish first.
Thanks again for the information!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

UmbrellaLady,

Why don't you post your recipe and we can all compare?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

Arne said:


> You folks are going to hate me for this. Everytime I read the words my skeeter pee, the jingle from the old song my dingaling goes thru my head. Now I figured I should not be alone. You are all welcome. lol Arne.



Arne, good lord you must be as old as Tom! Wasn't that song about the same time as "they're coming to take me away hehe haha" 1966 by Napolean Or the other one "my mother said not to put beans in your ears" Lee Chandler 1964.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

"My Ding-a-Ling" is timeless. It was Chuck Berry's only #1 record.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 20, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> "My Ding-a-Ling" is timeless. It was Chuck Berry's only #1 record.



You shouldn't refer to his record as "*#1*" in a Pee thread; people are going to get confused.


----------



## Arne (Aug 22, 2010)

Ya Dan,
Fraid I'm old enough just missed out on the Mayflower. Saying that, that is why I wind up asking stupid computer questions, knowing if my 10 yr old grandkid was here he could fix my problems. Anyway, was about to graduate from high school when those songs were on the radio. AM only. lol


----------



## umbrellalady (Sep 7, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy, I am finally posting my lemonade wine recipe. I have been making it for so long that I don't have any s.g. readings, etc.

Lemonade Wine

10 cans Safeway brand lemonade (355 ml)
10 lbs sugar
29 liters of water
2 campden tablets
1 pkg of Lalvin Kl-V1116 yeast (proofed)
1 lemon cut in half and squeezed (entire lemon goes in though)

Just follow regular procedures and bottle after a couple months. I usually make it in February and it is ready for June.

This is like drinking liquid lemons minus the sour. It produces a surprising wine with a good mouth feel. I make it to mix with fruit juices like pineapple mango for coolers in the summer. I don't know if it tastes like Skeeter Pee but sounds a lot like it.

Umbrellalady


----------



## umbrellalady (Sep 7, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy, I forgot - sometimes the fermentation will stick on this - I use an old waterbed heater to warm it up slightly and it takes off. I generally don't have to clear it but on occasion have.

Umbrellalady


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, you didn't forget me.
No worries about the SG, i will be making it to how strong i want it, anyways.

The cans of Safeway brand lemonade, are those frozen concentrate?
We don't have Safeway here, so i will have to make adjustments.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## umbrellalady (Sep 7, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy - I didn't forget you - just been busy with summer. As for the lemonade, it is the frozen concentrate. I have used MinuteMaid and it was ok too.

I also make a limeade one that is identical in ingredients (I still use a lemon in it.) but it turns out very (!!!) sweet. My family likes it that way for some reason. The limeade one you can use with club soda or something similiar. I just fill a glass to the top with ice and pour it over - it is quite refreshing that way despite the sweetness. 

Let me know how you make out with it and if it is similiar to Skeeter Pee.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 8, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> "My Ding-a-Ling" is timeless. It was Chuck Berry's only #1 record.



We use to sing that on the school bus all the time along with Loudon Wainwright III "Dead Skunk In The Middle Of The Road". Memories


----------



## umbrellalady (Oct 26, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy - I'm back - life keeps interfering with what I want to do. Did you make a batch of the lemonade wine? If so - how did it turn out?


----------

